# Siduna - un nouvel établissage suédois dans la tradition suisse



## sidunawatch (Aug 21, 2018)

Quelques membres de Watchuseek ont récemment mentionné Siduna, et avec la permission des modérateurs je souhaiterais présenter la marque et répondre aux éventuelles questions.

À l'automne 2017 nous avons eu l'opportunité de reprendre cette marque centenaire. La marque Siduna fut créée en Suisse au XIX siècle et donna lieu à la création d'une société à Copenhague en 1929. Leur démarche consistait à se procurer des mouvements dans une qualité allant de standard à Chronomètre, et ils passèrent avec succès la transition de la montre de poche à la montre-bracelet dans les années 1930. Siduna continua de vendre dans les pays nordiques/baltiques jusqu'à l'aube de l'Ère Informatique.










Notre première étape a consisté à sécuriser la marque sous la société Woodshores AB, basée à 27 Km à peine des anciens locaux de la marque. Peter Wadbro apporte ses dix ans d'expérience dans l'entretien de marques de haut-de-gamme en tant qu'horloger certifié WOSTEP, et Francis Jacquerye apporte ses quinze ans expérience dans le développement de montre, avec un poste comme designer en chef chez Longines.

La seconde étape a consisté à déterminer le niveau de qualité à atteindre. En étudiant les montres produites par des marques historiques entre 1950 et 1990 nous avons constaté que le dénominateur commun était un prix public situé entre une et quatre semaines de salaire pour les USA et Royaume Uni. Sur cette base, nous avons donc mis en place un établissage dédié à la marque Siduna et basé sur trois piliers: PROFESSIONALISME, PASSION et PÉRENNITÉ.










*Mais qu'est-ce qu'un établissage?* La différence avec une manufacture est que l'établissage ne se procure pas de matière brute qui est transformée en produits semi-finis. Nous concevons, sous-traitons et maintenons un inventaire de composants semi-finis avant de procéder en interne à l'assemblage, ajustement, test, contrôle qualité, entretient ou réparation de montres.










Notre vocation est de maintenir le credo de Siduna, qui a été de fournir des produits à forte composante horlogère depuis ses débuts, et nous espérons partager notre passion avec les amateurs chevronnés et débutants. À ce titre, notre premier modèle célèbre le Jubilé d'or d'une carrure Compressor EPSA datant de 1968, ainsi que le 45ème anniversaire d'une montre militaire Suédoise de 1973. Nos efforts nous ont permis de produire le chronographe à retour en vol le moins cher du marché.









Les livraisons du chronographe Professionel M3440 débuterons le premier novembre 2018 et nous assemblerons 100 numéros de série en petites quantités. Chaque numéro peut-être réservé en passant commande à l'avance, et une remise de 10% est temporairement disponible en utilisant le code "WUS9".

Ce chronographe est visuellement fidèle au standard militaire suédois M3440-051010 de 1973 et utilise une carrure en acier résistant aux pressions de 10 bar. La lunette de 42 mm de diamètre utilise un insert satiné en PVD noir et des graduations Super-Luminova. La glace saphire à coupe rétro utilise un revêtement anti-reflets interne. Les chiffres et aiguilles sont enduits avec du Super-Luminova BL C3 Grade A, et le bracelet avec boucle personnalisée est disponible en cuir allemand ou en caoutchouc nitrile.

Pour le mouvement, nous avons demandé à un petit atelier de La Chaux-de-Fonds de modifier une base Valjoux 7750 pour déplacer le compteur des minutes à 3h afin de reproduire l'affichage du modèle d'origine. Le mécanisme de quantième est entièrement supprimé pour être remplacé par un pont décoré en côtes de Genève. Étant donné le nombre de modification que nous y apportons, nous sommes la seule marque à utiliser ce calibre.










Ce projet nous a amené à étudier l'histoire de Siduna, celle des chronographes d'aviateurs ainsi que celle du Vajoux 7750. Il reste encore de nombreux détails à découvrir, mais nous espérons pouvoir partager avec vous notre passion pour l'horlogerie.

Francis Jacquerye


----------

